# Rip off??



## 100784 (Aug 30, 2006)

Recently took my van, not yet a year old to the local dealer for some warenty work, had been reporting that the gas was taking longer and longer to flow (after turning bottle off whilst travelling and on again on arrival at site) They said it was the regulator at fault and replaced it under warrenty. Joy of joys! However I was charged £70 because during the replacement a leak was found in the system. Told leaks were not covered under warrenty. Never really established where the leak was! Had me over a barrel as they said they would cap the gas off if I did not have the work carried out by them whilst there that day! A rip off I wondered??


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Now that is a rip off :!:


What poor PR :roll:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would say that a gas leak is definitely covered by the warranty - well mine was anyway

I would not be a happy bunny if that had happened to me

Geoff


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have expected that the gas supply to be included in the warranty. I certainly would ask to see where it states explicitly in the warranty that it is not covered and take it from there.

Also if they sold you the van I would have thought that they would have fixed it as a measure of good will.

It does sound a bit of a rip off though.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-322055.html#322055

Have a look at his may assist you as swift now own Autocruise.


----------



## 100784 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks GM 
Scanned though it just made me more angry. Will read later!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

So who was this local dealer?


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Please name the dealer involved so that we all know who it is, including them!
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

stickey said:


> Please name the dealer involved so that we all know who it is, including them!
> Regards,
> Chris V


Doubt if they will ever read it!

I will respond tomorrow, when I have had a chat with Glenn, our Service Manager.

At first glance seems strange to me as it is part of the habitation 'build'

Standard gas regulators are peanuts anyway, we sell them for £5-99p upwards.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

To get back to the original post. Did you know that there is a problem with a residue leeching out of the rubber (?) gas pipes that link the regulator to the gas bottle. This could well be the cause of the original problem, and from what I can remember the gas/regulator/dealer or whoever were replacing the affected regulators free of charge.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mickwardley said:


> Recently took my van, not yet a year old to the local dealer for some warenty work, had been reporting that the gas was taking longer and longer to flow (after turning bottle off whilst travelling and on again on arrival at site) They said it was the regulator at fault and replaced it under warrenty. Joy of joys! However I was charged £70 because during the replacement a leak was found in the system. Told leaks were not covered under warrenty. Never really established where the leak was! Had me over a barrel as they said they would cap the gas off if I did not have the work carried out by them whilst there that day! A rip off I wondered??


Hi Mick,

As promised, I have spoken to my Service Dept and as far as they are concerned, the gas leak if it had been brought into us, would have been fully covered under the Swift Warranty irrespective of where the MH had been purchased and no charge would have been made.

There is a 'warning' about rubber gas pipes 'leeching' if that was where the gas was leaking from but thats a ten minute job fitting a new rubber from the regulator to the HM pipework and would still have been free of charge.

If the leak was inside the MH, it would still have been under warranty and fixed, no charge.

As regards the Swift extended second and third year warranties, we interpret those conditions with common sense.

All our habitation and mechanical services are carried out on a 'fixed price' menu clearly displayed in Service Reception.

e.g Habitation: £99 plus parts and VAT
Mechanical: £135 plus parts (oil, filters and mechanical parts if required)

Regards


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> mickwardley said:
> 
> 
> > Recently took my van, not yet a year old to the local dealer for some warenty work, had been reporting that the gas was taking longer and longer to flow (after turning bottle off whilst travelling and on again on arrival at site) They said it was the regulator at fault and replaced it under warrenty. Joy of joys! However I was charged £70 because during the replacement a leak was found in the system. Told leaks were not covered under warrenty. Never really established where the leak was! Had me over a barrel as they said they would cap the gas off if I did not have the work carried out by them whilst there that day! A rip off I wondered??
> ...


ouch  last service by mercedes was £117 all in 

simon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well come on then, who was the offending dealer.

cabby


----------

